# Movie: Ambulance Girl



## Ped101 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey people, the other day I was watching TV and ran into the movie Ambulance Girl starring KAthy Bates

I thought it was a really cool movie, because it also explores the feelings as the protagonist goes through with her course and becomes an EMT

I recommend it to you guys! At least i loved it


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 21, 2009)

Geez.. Yeah, it made me feel all "mushy" inside, enough I wanted to puke after watching it. Non-realistic, typical _Life Time for Women _ feel good movie, based upon the book from a NPR radio show Chef.. yeah; run a few calls and we have some real credibility. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 21, 2009)

Rid, you are just envious of her car.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Rid, you are just envious of her car.



could be or getting paid to taste and eat fine food...


----------



## Second (Jun 21, 2009)

I think bringing out the dead was the best EMS/Medic movie, Nicolas Cage, Patricia Arquette, John Goodman, Ving Rhames, Tom Sizemore, Marc Anthony, come on that many big names and a better screen play than most.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 21, 2009)

I really liked it, too!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 21, 2009)

Second said:


> I think bringing out the dead was the best EMS/Medic movie, Nicolas Cage, Patricia Arquette, John Goodman, Ving Rhames, Tom Sizemore, Marc Anthony, come on that many big names and a better screen play than most.



Bringing Out the Dead? That's a terrible movie. Nicholas Cage and Patricia Arquette are the worst actors. It glorified being burnt out and made it seem "cool" to be burnt out. It also had a corny script and just got boring. The book was a bit better, but not what I would call good.


----------



## rmellish (Jun 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Bringing Out the Dead? That's a terrible movie. Nicholas Cage and Patricia Arquette are the worst actors. It glorified being burnt out and made it seem "cool" to be burnt out. It also had a corny script and just got boring. The book was a bit better, but not what I would call good.



I'm actually a fan of the book, but certainly not from an EMS point of view. It's an interesting from a literary perspective, and EMS lends itself nicely as a setting for an introspective and phantasmagoric novel.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 21, 2009)

rmellish said:


> I'm actually a fan of the book, but certainly not from an EMS point of view. It's an interesting from a literary perspective, and EMS lends itself nicely as a setting for an introspective and phantasmagoric novel.



I just got so depressed while reading the book. One bad thing after another. Certainly more realistic than saving every patient but god dang, give us something to be happy about.


----------



## rmellish (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't read it in awhile, but it is fairly depressing. Ends in redemption though...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 21, 2009)

Life doesn't always give you things to be happy about.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 21, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Life doesn't always give you things to be happy about.


Books read for pleasure are generally supposed to be pleasurable.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmmm Let's see Bringing out the Dead. About a burned out, psychotic Paramedic that begs to be fired. His partner beats a psychotic patient with a baseball bat, he unplugs a patient from a vent to let them die because...." he hears the dead people speak to him".... 

Yeah, watched it again last night. I always wonder if people wonder if the medic they maybe getting is similar to the one portrayed? 

Yes, the movie gives EMS a black eye... horrible movie, horrible acting and the book sucks as well. Written by a medic that should had received psych help instead of royalties.  

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Hmmm Let's see Bringing out the Dead. About a burned out, psychotic Paramedic that begs to be fired. His partner beats a psychotic patient with a baseball bat, he unplugs a patient from a vent to let them die because...." he hears the dead people speak to him"....
> 
> Yeah, watched it again last night. I always wonder if people wonder if the medic they maybe getting is similar to the one portrayed?
> 
> ...



The best thing in that movie was John Goodman and he only gets like ten minutes of screen time!


----------



## emp430 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone ever see the movie "Broken Vessels"? I saw it on Amazon.com and it has some pretty good ratings. I've never seen it, but looking into maybe picking a copy up.


----------



## NolaRabbit (Jun 22, 2009)

emp430 said:


> Anyone ever see the movie "Broken Vessels"? I saw it on Amazon.com and it has some pretty good ratings. I've never seen it, but looking into maybe picking a copy up.



It's about two medics who buy and do drugs on the job. 

With all the film and TV depictions of seriously damaged people working in EMS...I wonder how many folks really think of us as a bunch of disturbed, perverted addicts.


----------



## mycrofft (May 1, 2012)

*It was this or start a new thread..."Ambulance Girl"*

I honestly thought it would be some variant on "Tank Girl" (hahah) until; I saw the name Kathy Bates. It was directed by her as well, so forgive the gaffes and plot troubles, she was learning.

I am a Bates fan ("Tawaanda!!!") but I liked the exploration of the reasons people can have to become an EMT, the feeling you can have crossing the line from "public" to "authorized person", and the ways it can change interpersonal relationships (it was Bates' equivalent to her husband's twelve step meetings). Yeah it IS firmly a ladies' daytime network movie but I still think it has some redeeming features, much more so than the "heroin/Apocalypse Now" -chic "Bring Out Your Dead".

Although I found that a fun watch also.


----------



## Hunter (May 1, 2012)

NolaRabbit said:


> I wonder how many folks really think of us as a bunch of disturbed, perverted addicts.



You mean not everyone is supposed to be like this?!!


----------

